# Employer Name Changed - EOI 189 for Software Engineer 261313



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

As per the below screenshot, I successfully got assessment from ACS with last employer name (XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions)










But recently the employer name is changed from XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions to XYZ Technologies.

As per the above screenshot, in order to get maximum marks of employment, I want to submit EOI with the last employer as XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions because it is my current employer but its name has been changed.

So what should I do? What should I write while submitting EOI as per the below screenshot?









Should I write XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions (as per assessment document I received) or should I write the new name XYZ Technologies (in order to get maximum points by covering the period of last 4 months).

Moreover, I've also left Date to blank as I'm still working in the same company XYZ Technologies (XYZ Telecom Integrated Solutions). 

By the way, I can provide the official letters to prove company name change. And that letter can be verified from our HR and head office.


----------

